# Naked Performer Butt and Bold Chuck



## LarryWolfe (Mar 28, 2011)

I've been craving pulled pork for a while and didn't want to fool around and clean the WSM.....so what if I'm lazy.....

I got an 8.5lb butt and found a 3.5lb chuck in the freezer.  Put the pork on naked and used *Wolfe Rub Bold * on the chuck.  Cooked on the Performer indirect with apple wood.  Didn't monitor any temps.














After about 3 hours it was time to foil the chuck.  I put it in a pan with a little coke.









The shoulder is getting a nice color already.





5 hours into the cook and the chuck is done and the pork is coming along nicely!









Added a little more *Wolfe Rub Bold * and then pulled the beef, it was like butter.













The pork was done exactly at the 8 hour mark.  Perfectly tender and moist.  As I pulled I added *Wolfe Rub Original*.





The notorious clean bone!





My sandwich with homemade slaw and Texas Pete.  Homemade broccoli salad and potato salad.


----------



## sparks1 (Mar 28, 2011)

Looking good Wolfy


----------



## BigAL (Mar 28, 2011)

Great look'n sandwich, Larry!  I'm more of a pulled chuck fan than pulled pork anymore.  

Care to share the slaw recipe?  I've been in the mood for a new slaw and mac salad.


----------



## Smokey Lew (Mar 28, 2011)

Nice job Larry. It always amazes me what you can do on your Performer. How many chimneys of hot coals did you add to keep the fire going for 8 hours?


----------



## Griff (Mar 28, 2011)

Lew, hit correctly.  It is amazing what you can cook on that kettle.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Mar 28, 2011)

BigAL said:
			
		

> Great look'n sandwich, Larry!  I'm more of a pulled chuck fan than pulled pork anymore.
> 
> Care to share the slaw recipe?  I've been in the mood for a new slaw and mac salad.



Marzetti's slaw dressing and a bag of shredded slaw mix!    




			
				Smokey Lew said:
			
		

> Nice job Larry. It always amazes me what you can do on your Performer. How many chimneys of hot coals did you add to keep the fire going for 8 hours?



Lew, I have two chimneys that are out in my shed and I have not used them in 10 years.  I normally use a hose torch to initially light a small part of the pile of coals.  But my hose torch broke and I've been using a balled up paper towel with vegetable oil on it, buried under the coals to light the fire.  I love this method by the way.  Then I simply put the meat on, let the temps slowly climb......then I added a couple of scoops of until lump about every hour and a half or so.


----------



## Don Cash (Mar 28, 2011)

Wow! Food looks great. 

Love long(ish) cooks on a kettle. Gives you something to do while sucking down beers!


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Mar 28, 2011)

Not too many mouths that could fit round that sammie! :twisted:


----------



## Vermin999 (Mar 28, 2011)

Perfect looking cook and meal!!!


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Mar 29, 2011)

I'd hit that !


----------



## Captain Morgan (Mar 29, 2011)

dadgum that sandwich looks fabulous!  Still haven't tried the slaw,but I love the idea.
Did you miss a rub on the pork?


----------



## LarryWolfe (Mar 29, 2011)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> dadgum that sandwich looks fabulous!  Still haven't tried the slaw,but I love the idea.
> Did you miss a rub on the pork?



Not at all.......there was still good natural bark and I mixed rub in after it was pulled.


----------



## JWJR40 (Mar 30, 2011)

Larry,
Good looking eats.  I haven't done a chuck in a while, seems like it's about time.


----------



## bigwheel (Mar 30, 2011)

Looks mighty laurapin. Fine job. Glad to see you give up on that nasty old cheery wood.


----------



## ChuckBBQSmoker (Apr 3, 2011)

Awesome job as always Larry! Haven't seen you in a long time on WSM forum (I haven't been there since November myself) but I'm glad to find you posting somewhere sharing your cooks (aside from Wolfe Pit of course!)


----------



## LarryWolfe (Apr 3, 2011)

ChuckBBQSmoker said:
			
		

> Awesome job as always Larry! Haven't seen you in a long time on WSM forum (I haven't been there since November myself) but I'm glad to find you posting somewhere sharing your cooks (aside from Wolfe Pit of course!)




I was permanantly banned from TVWBB because I'm in a wheelchair.


----------



## friesian_rain (Apr 4, 2011)

Just came across these pics - looks delicious !   Great job....


----------

